# Condensation in light housings 2017



## Junkbeast (Dec 24, 2017)

Had a little bit of condensation in the front left headlamp and some ice crystals inside the right rear tail lamp. Anyone know if GM would replace those units under the B2B warranty? Do I even waste my time trying to duplicate it and show a service advisor?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't know about the tail lamp, but the headlights are vented. 
Drive around with the headlights on, they'll get warmer than the surrounding air and the moisture should go away.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Very common, especially if recently washed or sometimes if the housings are in the shade on a cold day.

As stated above just driving with the lights on (really on, not DRL) will dry them out in a day or two.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, vented design. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Junkbeast (Dec 24, 2017)

Cool, that's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Well, for what it's worth, my 2018 bought in November, both headlights needed to be replaced 2 weeks after I took possession of the car. I drove with headlights on all the time, even went on a 600km short trip on the first weekend and the fog would not go away. I went to the dealer, they looked at it for 30 seconds and said the fog would never go away so they ordered 2 headlights and replaced them. Haven't seen fog in them ever since.


----------



## rmeav8r#106 (Oct 14, 2017)

I also noticed the fog in my driver side headlamp. I took a picture of it on my phone to show the dealer, just in case. It has gone away for now. Its probably waiting for the warranty to expire before it comes back full force!


----------

